# Dyed Gourami?



## Chavawm (Aug 1, 2012)

I went to this random petstore yesterday and they had these gouramis I've never seen before, and to me they look dyed, I asked the guy, but I don't think he understood me
This is one of the only pictures I found on google
What do you all think?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are dyed. its one of the many things coming out of China that way. As long as people buy them they will always come up with another case like this. 

The colors eventually fade and it does shorten the lifespan of the fish.


----------

